

Benevolent sexism is like a wolf in sheep's clothing - Eye_of_Mordor
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150309093214.htm

======
jstanley
This just seems to be saying "all men are sexist" and redefining sexism to be
basically all behaviour -- if you smile a lot you're a benevolent sexist, and
if you don't you're a hostile sexist.

~~~
maxerickson
Full text is here:

[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-015-0451-7/f...](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-015-0451-7/fulltext.html)

They correlate something called "Ambivalent Sexism Inventory (ASI)", which is
a (short) questionnaire, with the impressions of observers.

So they are saying that scores on the ASI correlated with the various
interpretations.

